# Unidentified Huffy



## Tuna (Apr 8, 2014)

I picked up a Huffy middleweight recently.  I stripped the paint off to repaint it but cannot find a serial number.  This seems strange to me.  Did some older Huffy's not get serial numbers?

Here are some details:  It has a brazed cantilever frame, with the seat stay tubes arching forward to the down tube.  It had a sticker for a headbadge with the verticals for the "H" in red and the horizontal part of the "H" spelling out "HUFFY" in white with a black horizontal background.  It has 26" x 1.75 tires.  There was no chain guard or tank.  It has a formed, inverted "V" for the seat stay bridge. It has a Bendix coaster brake with no band on it.  

Any idea on the age of this bike?  I am guessing late '50, but I have no way to know.  

I will try to post pictures as soon as I learn how to post them.

Ok, the pictures have been added succesfully. The light blue paint is not original. Black was the original color as far as I could tell.  I sanded to reveal the Huffy decals.


----------



## cmiconi (Apr 10, 2014)

The SN might be on the back of the bike by the rear axle.  At least that's where I found it on my Huffy.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Cmiconi,I checked again and there is no sign of a serial number. I checked the whole frame since the paint has been removed.  Nothing.  Is it possible that Huffy did not put serial numbers on certain bikes?  Could they have printed the number on the headbadge sticker?  I would expect that it should be engraved or stamped.  

Has anyone run across a bike (that wasn't stolen) with no serial number?


----------



## Tuna (Apr 10, 2014)

Can anyone give approximate dates and/or what model this might be?


----------



## Tuna (Apr 12, 2014)

*Naked Pic's*

Here are some pictures of the places were serial numbers normally go. With the paint removed from the frame there is nowhere for this numbers to hide.  Still a mystery. It is definitely a Huffy since the decals were under the paint.


----------



## randallace (Apr 17, 2014)

Tuna said:


> View attachment 146072
> 
> I sanded to reveal the Huffy decals.




the badge in this picture should date the bike .... like late 60's early 70's ??


----------

